# My beautiful 5 year old Golden has lymphoma :'(



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, new poster here. My dog is in my avatar.

I just want to talk to other dog owners about this, as I'm really devastated and don't know what to do . My beautiful dog (her name is Jaya and she was born on December 1st 2003) was diagnosed with lymphoma this Tuesday after I noticed that all of her lymph nodes were enlarged and firm. We took her to the vet as we were worried about this last Friday, and the vet originally thought it may be reactive nodes or lymphoma, and after doing a biopsy confirmed it as lymphoma this Tuesday. 

We spoke to vet today about possible options, and we've decided to opt for a high-dose COP protocol (Cyclophosphamide, Vincristine (Oncovin) and Prednisolone) as he believes this to be the best course of chemotherapy for her. He said that average remission tends to be around 6-12 months, sometimes less or more. Also, the insurance should cover this, and he said that side effects of chemotherapy aren't usually too severe in dogs.

I just feel absolutely devastated. We love her so much, as she does us, and she's given us so much happiness and love that I really can't express how amazing a dog she is. She's so important in my life and I really can't come to terms with the fact that she is slowly leaving me . I've been a wreck since Tuesday and I'm trying to be positive as she is so intuitive to how I feel, but I feel like the lump in my throat rises whenever I think about it. 

I guess it'd help to hear about other dogs with lymphoma, and their experience with chemotherapy, and how the families of those dogs have coped with this horrible disease. Thank you.


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello
I am so sorry to read your news  It must be a huge blow, the last thing you expect to see in such a young dog.
I don't really have any experience with treating lymphoma I'm afraid. I just wanted to say that I think you are doing the right thing by giving Jaya a chance. We had to let our 12 year old go a few weeks ago, she had lymphoma and was very poorly with it. She showed no signs until she became extremely ill, too ill for the steroids to make much difference at this stage, we never even got to discover the exact wherabouts of the lymphoma. Had Holly been much younger, and well, we would have treated her too.
I have heard of dogs going into remission for well over a year. I really do hope that Jaya responds well to her treatment. Keep believing in her.
Thinking of you, please keep us updated.
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

So sorry you have joined us under such sad circumstances 

I am sure there must be members who have had similar experiences.

You must be devastated .


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear this so young too


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your poor Goldie, I know exactly how you feel, I watched my last beautiful girl slowly lose her battle with skin cancer.
I'm sorry but I have no experience of Lymphoma but I hope you and your wonderful dog can get through this without too much suffering.
My heart goes out to you both


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry to hear this 

i lost one of my cats (12 years old) and another (16 years) to lymphoma last year, i know it is a terrible thing


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i am truly sorry she is so Beautiful xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry, I have a lump in my throat just reading this. Your reactions are totally understandable and I feel for you.
I'm afraid I can't advise either on lymphoma, but I do know of dogs that have gained a whole new lease of life whilst on chemotherapy. I hope you get some good news stories on here soon.
But don't be afraid to ask your vet all these questions too.

Take care Sh x


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words. This is such a horrid time . This is really hard to come to terms with - I used to have these visions of her being an old greying grizzled dog one day and that was the way her life was supposed to be - not like this . When the vet said she's very unlikely to make it past 7, it really tore me to pieces. Her paw print has etched so deeply into our hearts that I really don't know how I can handle this. 

I'm just trying to stay positive, and hope for the best possible remission we can get (as long as she is comfortable, pain-free, and happy). I know she'll let me know when she's in pain or upset .


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of ur bad news, she looks like such a happy and kindly girl.
I only know of 1 dog that had chemo for lymphoma...he used to bounce into the surgery took too of us to pacify him while he had it (bouncy boxer) and then he'd bounce all the way home
The only down side he gained lots of weight due to steroids, and the owner had to be extremely careful egarding the disposal of his faeces as the drug would b passed out in pee n poo.
He did well and when I left he was in remission so there is hope:yesnod:


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Savvy - this is something that is very close to my heart.I will tell you about my boy - My ess Dinky was diagnosed with hepatosplenic lymphoma on xmas eve of 2007 - i knew he wasnt well and we were trying for some months to get a diagnosis.Finally i opted to refer him to our local vet school and he had more intense diagnostics done bloods,ultrasound, bone marrow biopsy and also further fnas of his peripheral lymph nodes.
At that point of diagnosis the oncologist really wasnt holdong out much hope and was trying to push me towards spending more time with him - but i knew in my heart this wasnt right.Dinky is a fighter and i had to give him that chance.Dont get me wrong i have the greatest respect for his oncologist and the reason i wanted him referred to this vet school was because i knew she knew job - she doesnt do faffing around - she gets straight to the point!
She told me i would have about a week left with him due to the nature of his lymphoma if i decided not to go ahead with any chemo- dogs with lymphoma only tend to survive approx 4- 8 wks with steriods (prednisolone)alone.I wasnt ready for this and i knew dinky wsnt either.So we went ahead with chemo.He was started on a protocol which he recieved DOXORUBICIN, CYCLOPHOSPHAMIDE AND VINCRISTINE.These were givin over alternate weeks - not at the same time and he was also on prednisolone.Dinky is insured -and just as well!:thumbup:
Dinky sailed through his chemo and had his last dose on my birthday in june 2008!I was getting married in the july so was perfect timing!He was observed very closely after this - i am a vn so knew what things to look for - sometimes my training wasnt a good thing as some people say sometimes you know too much - if that makes sense!Dinky maintained his remission - he achieved this quickly after his induction and remained in remission until december 2008- his check up ultrasound showed enlarged lymph nodes in his abdomen - the oncologist and pathologist couldnt agree whether his lymphoma had returned or was reactive nodes - eventually after monitoring for another 12 weeks they were still there so we opted to go and ex-lap and remove the node - the surgeon only managed to partially remove the node - but the also found a stone in his stomach!Naughty Dinky lol!
The results still came back as lymphoma - clinically to examine he was perfect!He was relapsing in a very unusual way.So we have had to start chemo again but this time on a different drug called Lomustine(a tablet once every 3 weeks) and also with his steriods again.He is doing grand.
I really hope you do opt for chemo.Many clients are put off it as they associate it with humans the sickness and hairloss -the aim with chemo with lymphoma in dogs is quality of life not to make the pet sick.There are some side effects but again there are ways to get round them with anti sickness drugs etc.They dont loose their hair.Dinkys coat did thin a bit but once his course was finished it quickly grew back.Dinky sailed through his first lot of chemo - but all dogs are different.Dinky still loved his normal exercise, loved going to the beach.When it comes time to take his bloods he is so used to it he jumps up on the table and waits!Bless him he is SOO good - the perfect patient lol!I hope i have been able to help and if i can help any more please ask - also if referral is an option to an oncologist DONT be afraid to ask your vet - our vets are great but there are specialists in this field- if your anything like me you want to try your absolute best.
I wish you all the best and please dont give up hope.Its a battle - ivbeen their myself i was diagnosed with acute myeloid leukaemia five years ago, my mum is just recovering from lymphoma to!But i couldnt live with out my boy - he is truly my best friend - just to add Dinky was diagnosed just before he turned three so he is a young dude - he just turned 4 in jan this yr!Please keep us updated with how you get on.Hugs to you all.xx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Also just to add - we tend to see quite a few dogs with lymphoma at the practice - most owners will opt for treatment with steriods but this is more a choice through cost i think - most we see are not insured - the ones that sre insured tend to go for chemo - in saying that we did have one wee westie that had lymphoma - not insured nice wee old couple that had him to - these dogs did extremely well with chemo and both went on to live for a good couple of years.They do need closely monitored with respect to blood sampling before chemo and also need to be very careful and wear gloves when handling any faeces and vomit - this is how he drugs are excreted as well as the urine - so if there are any accidents in the house be sure to ALWAYS wear gloves when cleaning up.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

it's lovely to hear a positive story.... I'm afraid I cannot offer any advice on canine Lymphoma...Just send a hug... I had hodgkins lymphoma and have now been in remission for 20 months, had a stem sell transplant and a bone marrow transplant.... if it helps I had vincristine and it was one of the nicer or all the cytotoxic drugs I had....

I hope all goes well. I will be thinking of you xxxxx massive slobbery hugs xxx


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

dinks said:


> Hi Savvy - this is something that is very close to my heart.I will tell you about my boy - My ess Dinky was diagnosed with hepatosplenic lymphoma on xmas eve of 2007 - i knew he wasnt well and we were trying for some months to get a diagnosis.Finally i opted to refer him to our local vet school and he had more intense diagnostics done bloods,ultrasound, bone marrow biopsy and also further fnas of his peripheral lymph nodes.
> At that point of diagnosis the oncologist really wasnt holdong out much hope and was trying to push me towards spending more time with him - but i knew in my heart this wasnt right.Dinky is a fighter and i had to give him that chance.Dont get me wrong i have the greatest respect for his oncologist and the reason i wanted him referred to this vet school was because i knew she knew job - she doesnt do faffing around - she gets straight to the point!
> She told me i would have about a week left with him due to the nature of his lymphoma if i decided not to go ahead with any chemo- dogs with lymphoma only tend to survive approx 4- 8 wks with steriods (prednisolone)alone.I wasnt ready for this and i knew dinky wsnt either.So we went ahead with chemo.He was started on a protocol which he recieved DOXORUBICIN, CYCLOPHOSPHAMIDE AND VINCRISTINE.These were givin over alternate weeks - not at the same time and he was also on prednisolone.Dinky is insured -and just as well!:thumbup:
> Dinky sailed through his chemo and had his last dose on my birthday in june 2008!I was getting married in the july so was perfect timing!He was observed very closely after this - i am a vn so knew what things to look for - sometimes my training wasnt a good thing as some people say sometimes you know too much - if that makes sense!Dinky maintained his remission - he achieved this quickly after his induction and remained in remission until december 2008- his check up ultrasound showed enlarged lymph nodes in his abdomen - the oncologist and pathologist couldnt agree whether his lymphoma had returned or was reactive nodes - eventually after monitoring for another 12 weeks they were still there so we opted to go and ex-lap and remove the node - the surgeon only managed to partially remove the node - but the also found a stone in his stomach!Naughty Dinky lol!
> ...


Wow - Dinky sounds like an amazing dog! It's really nice to hear a chemo success story . I'm so sorry to hear of you and your mum, and I hope everything turns out well - Dinky is an example to us all! I think my Jaya is a fighter like Dinky, and I really am trying to be as optimistic as possible about her chemotherapy. Like you with Dinky, I really couldn't imagine life without my special girl - they're such an important and integral part of our lives and hearts aren't they. Thank you so much for sharing your story with me - I feel inspired .



LittleMissSunshine said:


> it's lovely to hear a positive story.... I'm afraid I cannot offer any advice on canine Lymphoma...Just send a hug... I had hodgkins lymphoma and have now been in remission for 20 months, had a stem sell transplant and a bone marrow transplant.... if it helps I had vincristine and it was one of the nicer or all the cytotoxic drugs I had....
> 
> I hope all goes well. I will be thinking of you xxxxx massive slobbery hugs xxx


I hope everything turns out well and send loads of hugs your way too. Vincristine is going to be part of my Jaya's chemo so it's nice to hear that it's not as awful as I imagined it'd be.

Thank you all for the support - loads of hugs from me and licks from Jaya to everyone x


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Savvy,

I am sending you and your gorgeous Golden lots of hugs and positive vibes.

xxxx


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Savvy,
> 
> I am sending you and your gorgeous Golden lots of hugs and positive vibes.
> 
> xxxx


Thank you so much - your doggy is absolutely adorable xxx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Thankyou Savvy - Im glad it has helped - i just wish i could share it with more owners going through the same thing.In the job im in we see it quite often and the owners are obviously scared and very unsure of what to do and also with my aml it is a subject close to me and i would encourage anyone who is in the same position to give their dog that chance-The vet school oncologist really didnt have much hope for him - but we have proved them all wrong!and if Dinky manages to help other dogs in the process with him being such an unusual case (he also has the worst kidneys anyone has ever seen and this was also a complication but they are holding up to!)then even better.He isnt a straight forward lymphoma case like your girl- he has his complications but my training helps with this thankfully!Please also speak to your vet/nurse about diet - i was advised what dinky was on was fine (he is on jwb)but i also upped the protein as with the steroids they tend to loose muscle so i just added some sardines in sunflower oil,chicken,mince with his dinner - this seemed to work well.
Have to agree about vincristine def the nicer of the three drugs your girl will be getting.Dinky was fine to start with but i found once he got further into his regime he seemed to get more nauseous as the treatment went on so before each dose of chemo he would get a drug call cerenia and also for a few days after - its an antisickness drug and works really well- but your gurl may be fine as i said previouly they do all handle it differently!
best wishes
dinks xx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> it's lovely to hear a positive story.... I'm afraid I cannot offer any advice on canine Lymphoma...Just send a hug... I had hodgkins lymphoma and have now been in remission for 20 months, had a stem sell transplant and a bone marrow transplant.... if it helps I had vincristine and it was one of the nicer or all the cytotoxic drugs I had....
> 
> I hope all goes well. I will be thinking of you xxxxx massive slobbery hugs xxx


Hi litlemissSunshine
sorry to hear of your illness - brilliant that your doing well now though.I was lucky enough not to need a bone marrow transplant and just got away with chemo but even then i only managed three cycles was meant to have four with a possible fifth course but after the third course my blood counts took to long to recover and onc decided this was my body saying it had enough!Im now on check ups every six months but feel good.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Jaya has begun coughing quite frequently and panting a lot. Her breathing when she is sleeping is quite laboured and I'm really worried about her . She starts her chemo on Friday but I'm really worried and I don't know if it'd be better to try and start chemo earlier?


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I have no advice I'm afraid, maybe to contact the vet if you're still worried? I hope Jaya is a little better today. I'm sure things will improve once the chemo begins x


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Savvy- best to give your vet a ring could be a number of things.Hope shes ok xx


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Well Jaya's started her chemotherapy today. She will get an injection of Oncovin every week for the next three weeks (she had her first today, so will have three more), an Endoxana tablet every 21 days, and we have to give her Prednicare tablets every day for the next four weeks. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I really hope things work out for you and your lovely Goldie


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi there. My Sid has lymphoma as well, he is five too. He has just finished his 6 months course of chemo and this went without hardly a hitch. The odd sickness and he did pick up an infection which he struggled to fight but he was his happy bouncy self most the time. I don't regret giving him the chemo for a moment.

Hope you dog is okay, obviously you will have to see how he goes on the chemo, not all dogs cope the same and quality of life is what is important.

Have you tried any other alternative treatments. I have been recommended putting him on a raw diet and giving him Grizzlys salmon oil, nothing to drastic but anything that makes you feel like your doing something helps I think.

I have found a lump on Sids back so I am going to the vets tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

If I can be any help to you please just ask.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Aw glad she has finally started treatment.The steroids can also make them pant a bit to - she will drink loads and prob be on the srounge for food to lol!dinky came through from the kitchen on easter sunday - i could hear him up to sumthing so called him and he came through with half a cheesecake in his gob!god knows how he managedto get it lol- it was swiftly removed!
He has also figured out how to open the fridge!so it has to get barricaded to- all thanx to his steroids!monkey that he is!
Wee word of advice - if you do wish to supplement him with alternative treatment - do run it past your vet/oncologist as some alternative treatments can interfere with the chemo drugs.Big hugs to your girl - im a sucker my boy gets spoilt rotten lol! he deserves it tho!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

You may find he may need to go for a wee every couple of hours even in the night at first because of the steroids. I used to have to get up every two hours and was unable to leave him in the day for long unless I left the door open. I don't know if this happens to all dogs or it is just my dog. 

He is sitting now with his head resting on the table waiting for his breakfast.

Dinks - what do you feed your dog out of interest?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Insane I feed my boy JWB - at the moment im also adding a bit of sardines in sunflower oil to up the protein further about 3 times a week- i asked dinkys oncologist about diet and she said what he was on was fine - just to make sure the protein is higher at the moment- with the steroids they tend to loose a lot of muscle but still put on weight - but in the wrong places!Healso has whatever he manages to scrounge from the hubby to lol.I did this with his first course of chemo in 2008 and he did really well - he didnt get typical steroid look that dogs with steroids get so can only assume itwas because of his diet.
There are prescription diets on the market but i feel if you are feeding a good quality diet and he does well on it then the last thing i want to do is change his diet when hes not feeling great anyway - also his insurance doesnt cover prescription diets BUT alot of companies do.
Dinky was also on a supplementfor his liver but i only put him on that as it ishis liver that is involved as mentioned before he isnt a normal lymphoma case and he has a high grade lymphoma to.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

You are obviously doing the right thing by Dinky as he is still going strong.

When you say high grade lymphoma do you mean (I think) T cell. (Not an expert on this it was 6 months ago that the vet explain to me and I was in shock at the time). This is what Sid has and is only given 6 -12 months but then I keep being told optimistic stories like your own. Sid has had the same protocol of chemo as your dog.

I was going to give Sid the prescription diet but like yourself is wasn't included on the insurance and because he is such a large dog we really couldn't afford it. So I have been feeding him raw and some JWB (so I glad you said that is what you feed) with the salmon oil as well, which I give to all my dogs as it is good for joints and coats. I never know if I am doing the best for him but hopefully I am.

Took him to the vet this morning and the lump on his back is nothing to worry about so I am in party mood today.

How is your dog today Savvy after yesterday?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Insane Yes it is the equivalent to T cell lymphoma in humans.He is a fighter which helps!He just loves life so much and he really has surprised the oncologist at the vet school and our vets to- yes he has relapsed but he is still sailing through his treatment lol!
Something i learned while going through treatment for my AML - is statistics - they are only that and its very important to remember this.Every person and every dog is individual and all respond in their own way.Thinking positive helps to I know from experience this is very difficult lol!
Anyway fingers crossed for all our guys and pray they want to keep fighting!
I dont feel i know enough to feed raw - scared would get it wrong and much happier feeding a good quality food with mince and chicken etc added in!I admire those who do feed raw though and have the knowledge.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Insane said:


> Hi there. My Sid has lymphoma as well, he is five too. He has just finished his 6 months course of chemo and this went without hardly a hitch. The odd sickness and he did pick up an infection which he struggled to fight but he was his happy bouncy self most the time. I don't regret giving him the chemo for a moment.
> 
> Hope you dog is okay, obviously you will have to see how he goes on the chemo, not all dogs cope the same and quality of life is what is important.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about Sid - it's heartbreaking as he is the same age as my girl. We just don't expect to have to deal with this kind of thing with dogs that aren't elderly . I really hope his chemo goes well - big hugs to you both. Fingers crossed about the lump too x



Insane said:


> You are obviously doing the right thing by Dinky as he is still going strong.
> 
> When you say high grade lymphoma do you mean (I think) T cell. (Not an expert on this it was 6 months ago that the vet explain to me and I was in shock at the time). This is what Sid has and is only given 6 -12 months but then I keep being told optimistic stories like your own. Sid has had the same protocol of chemo as your dog.
> 
> ...


Jaya seems to be coping fine - no change really. We give her her steroids with her dinner and she doesn't notice which is good - she can be cheeky sometimes! I'm just keeping everything as regular as possible (walks, feeds, cuddles etc) so she doesn't notice anything different and carries on as normal.



dinks said:


> Hi Insane I feed my boy JWB - at the moment im also adding a bit of sardines in sunflower oil to up the protein further about 3 times a week- i asked dinkys oncologist about diet and she said what he was on was fine - just to make sure the protein is higher at the moment- with the steroids they tend to loose a lot of muscle but still put on weight - but in the wrong places!Healso has whatever he manages to scrounge from the hubby to lol.I did this with his first course of chemo in 2008 and he did really well - he didnt get typical steroid look that dogs with steroids get so can only assume itwas because of his diet.
> There are prescription diets on the market but i feel if you are feeding a good quality diet and he does well on it then the last thing i want to do is change his diet when hes not feeling great anyway - also his insurance doesnt cover prescription diets BUT alot of companies do.
> Dinky was also on a supplementfor his liver but i only put him on that as it ishis liver that is involved as mentioned before he isnt a normal lymphoma case and he has a high grade lymphoma to.


I feed Jaya Winalot cans as they are her favourite - for a Golden she is quite fussy about her main meals (but not scraps), and she also has the occasional mince meat or chicken for a special treat (just boil it and give it to her when it's cooled.) Does that sound ok?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Savvy - glad shes coping well so far!:thumbup:
Her diet sounds fine - to be honest i wouldnt go changing diets as you say she is fussy- she is best eating what she is used to rather than changing things and then her not eating!I know from reading other posts regarding diets on this forum others may have their own opinion- but if she is doing well on it then good!
Hugs to Jaya xx


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news. This is very close to my heart at the moment as my 11 year old Cocker Spaniel, Boris, was diagnosed with Lymphoma on Wednesday. I am devastasted. The vet has recommended Chemo, but I feel so bad. At the moment he is 100% normal and full of life - just his glands are enlarged. I don't want him to die naturally in 4 - 6 weeks, but I also feel awful about starting to pump him with drugs and steroids when he is so well. Can anyone advise?


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Lisalo

So sorry to hear of your terrible news 

We lost our collie cross to lymphoma 6 weeks ago, well in actual fact we made the decision to let her go. Holly was extremely ill, her calcium levels were through the roof and would not come down with steroids and IV fluids, she was slipping away in front of her eyes. She was almost 13 and had had 2 operations in the 2 weeks running up to that, nothing to do with the cancer, just a cruel twist of fate. She had been through enough therefore we thought it best to let her go, the most heartbreaking decision we have ever had to make.

It is very much a personal choice, but had she been well I am pretty sure we would have given her a chance of chemo. I wouldn't rush into any decision, give yourself some time to come to terms with it, gather as much info as possible and whatever decision you make will be the right one for you.


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I also wanted to add that I am so pleased that Jaya is doing so well Savvy  I have been following this thread and praying that Jaya sails through her chemo and it is a huge success.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

dinks said:


> Hi Savvy - glad shes coping well so far!:thumbup:
> Her diet sounds fine - to be honest i wouldnt go changing diets as you say she is fussy- she is best eating what she is used to rather than changing things and then her not eating!I know from reading other posts regarding diets on this forum others may have their own opinion- but if she is doing well on it then good!
> Hugs to Jaya xx


Ah that's a relief - she loves her Winalot cans! Yeah I agree it's best to keep her diet the same as the last thing I want is for her to go off her food. Big hugs to Dinky too x



Lisalo said:


> Sorry to hear your news. This is very close to my heart at the moment as my 11 year old Cocker Spaniel, Boris, was diagnosed with Lymphoma on Wednesday. I am devastasted. The vet has recommended Chemo, but I feel so bad. At the moment he is 100% normal and full of life - just his glands are enlarged. I don't want him to die naturally in 4 - 6 weeks, but I also feel awful about starting to pump him with drugs and steroids when he is so well. Can anyone advise?


I am so sorry about Boris . Thank goodness he is still normal. To be honest, I was also wary of chemo, but others on this board really helped me to welcome the decision and I am so thankful for that. I suppose with humans, when we get chemotherapy we are given much higher doses and also there's the psychological aspect: we feel sad and pessimistic whereas a dog doesn't have that emotional awareness of their condition which really helps. The goal of dog chemotherapy is to gain a remission for between 6-12 months and for it to be good quality life, hopefully free of side effects or pain. If my girl was ever in pain, I would stop immediately as I would never want that for her.

Also, Jaya seems to be coping really well with her chemo (touch wood) so I really would say that if you feel your dog is otherwise well and healthy, it really is worth a try.



*Kim* said:


> Hi Lisalo
> 
> So sorry to hear of your terrible news
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry . I'm sure Holly was a beautiful girl, and she's running free at the bridge as we speak. Sending big hugs your way xx



*Kim* said:


> I also wanted to add that I am so pleased that Jaya is doing so well Savvy  I have been following this thread and praying that Jaya sails through her chemo and it is a huge success.


Thank you so much. I really hope that that's the case. x


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Lisalo said:


> Sorry to hear your news. This is very close to my heart at the moment as my 11 year old Cocker Spaniel, Boris, was diagnosed with Lymphoma on Wednesday. I am devastasted. The vet has recommended Chemo, but I feel so bad. At the moment he is 100% normal and full of life - just his glands are enlarged. I don't want him to die naturally in 4 - 6 weeks, but I also feel awful about starting to pump him with drugs and steroids when he is so well. Can anyone advise?


Hi there. Sorry to hear about your dog.

When Sid first got lymphoma back in October last year I really did not know what to do and I wrote on here but never got much help - no one seemed to have been through it then or maybe I used th wrong title. I really though chemo sounded awful and was worried at him suffering and the cost to be honest as although insured Sid is very big and I knew it would go over. I had pretty much come to the decision I was not going to go through with it then I spoke to my agility teacher who said give it a try she knews lots of dog who had been through it with no problem plus my vet said Sid had a couple of weeks left we didn't do something as the lumps were getting bigger.

So I decided to go ahead with chemo with the attitude that I could stop anytime, like Savvy said quality is what is important. Sid has pretty much sailed through the treatment and when the money started to run out the vet started to discount his fees so that I have only had to pay about £300 myself. I have heard of some dogs that haven't done so well though and have had to stop but you don't know until you give it a try.

I am so glad now that I went with the chemo as I know Sid would not be here today if I hadn't and hopefully we have many good months ahead yet.


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words and for those people that replied to my posting.
Boris is having his first lot of chemo this afternoon. I still feel bad as he is is livelier in recent days than he has been for months - though he has been getting cooked chicken, sausages and cheese. I still feel bad, and I'm worried about the side affects. I can't really believe this is happening... until I feel the glands in his neck.


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Boris had his first chemo this afternoon, and he is absolutely fine. The vet warned that he might be sick up to an hour afterwards - he wasn't. He's eating and isn't down in the dumps- tho the vet warned he could be for the next couple of days. So far - glad I started. (I had visions of him lying in a pool of his own vomit and being very ill, but he's like normal so far).


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Lisalo said:


> Thanks for your kind words and for those people that replied to my posting.
> Boris is having his first lot of chemo this afternoon. I still feel bad as he is is livelier in recent days than he has been for months - though he has been getting cooked chicken, sausages and cheese. I still feel bad, and I'm worried about the side affects. I can't really believe this is happening... until I feel the glands in his neck.





Lisalo said:


> Boris had his first chemo this afternoon, and he is absolutely fine. The vet warned that he might be sick up to an hour afterwards - he wasn't. He's eating and isn't down in the dumps- tho the vet warned he could be for the next couple of days. So far - glad I started. (I had visions of him lying in a pool of his own vomit and being very ill, but he's like normal so far).


I really think the decision to go through with chemo for Boris was a good one - sounds like he is handling it well (touch wood) and he sounds like a great boy. I know what you mean about not being able to believe this is happening - it's the same with my girl, she's still the same happy bouncy doggy but when I feel the glands it all comes back to me.

Big hugs to all posters and their doggies x


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

> Big hugs to all posters and their doggies x


Here, here - may there be many happy times ahead for us all.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought I'd give an update on Jaya's chemo - she went for her second session this Friday and the vet was amazed at how quickly her lymph nodes had shrunk. We're all very surprised and happy too (touch wood). She doesn't appear to be suffering any side effects, and we're so glad for that.

The only difference is that she has got greedier and thirstier due to the steroids that she is having, and is constantly on the lookout for scraps when I take her for walks (also gravitates towards anybody with any food!).

Fingers crossed she keeps responding well x


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

That's such positive news 
I hope it continues
Hugs to you both


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats brilliant news- lymph nodes going down means the chemo is doing its job!fab
Yea dinky is like a walking dustbin with his steroids - completely normal side effect lol!


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Well done Jaya!

Keep us updated x


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Great news for Jaya. Fingers crossed. Boris had his second lot of chemo today - absolutely fine. No sickness, and he has been absolutely normal this last week. Very pleased so far I went for it. His glands are right down, and he's not particularly thirsty on the steroids either. He is keen for food, but always has been so not sure whether he is any different.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lisalo said:


> Great news for Jaya. Fingers crossed. Boris had his second lot of chemo today - absolutely fine. No sickness, and he has been absolutely normal this last week. Very pleased so far I went for it. His glands are right down, and he's not particularly thirsty on the steroids either. He is keen for food, but always has been so not sure whether he is any different.


Glad to hear both Jaya and Boris are doing well 

Sh x


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad everything is going ok


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Hi .I hope all the dogs with cancer are doing well.

I have just lost my 7 year old OES to lymphoma .We went down the chemo route and we got 4 extra months with him due to the chemo.

He went on the cancer diet which means we did fresh food and cut down on the carbs, as carbs feed the cancer cells, and increased the protein . 

There is a good forum called petswithcancer on yahoo groups with links to diets and treatment if anybody wants animal cancer information. 

Also my vet told me i had to make sure my dogs bladder was totally empty before he went to bed because they can get sterile cystitus from the cancer drugs if urine is left in the bladder too long.

Julianne and Marls


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi hope everyones well!
Did Dinkys bloods today and they are all good so cycle 3 chemo starts tomorrow!He is doing so well bless him - just takes it all in his stride!
With regards to he cystitis- some chemo drugs - i know cyclophosphamide is one of them - can produce a haemorragic cystitis (one of the side of efects of this drug)- hence why a urine sample should be obtained regularly - i had to do this with dinky before each treatment with this drug with his first lot of chemo- the dogs will be open to any infection due to their low immune system anyway- but if the dogs need to pee ,esp on the steriods theyll let you know lol!
Had dinky at the beach today and he had an absolute ball!Was a lovely day here up in scotland!Back to work tomorrow tho!:crazy:


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Mitch was on endoxana ( I think that is how it's spelt) .Thats the drug we had to keep an eye on for sterile cystitus . I took him for a urine test once a fortnight to check for sterile cystitus.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dog Julianne but pleased that you had that extra time with him. Thank you for the website link, I will certainly have a look.

I glad that the other dogs are doing well on their treatment. Sid has finished his treatment and I am trying to not bother the vet for a couple of weeks lol!
He is not on steroid or anything at present but still very greedy (never really used to be). We went away in the caravan this weekend and my in-laws were in the caravan next door and if Sid smelt food in their caravan off he would go charging over. He is totally spoilt by everyone now!


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Julieanne- yes that would be the drug thats the same as what dinky had but be had the injectable form instead of the tablet form


----------



## elsieraven (Apr 17, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, I lost my dog scruffy earlier this week. Be as brave as you can and enjoy the time you have with her. If you have a video camera take lots of film of her enjoying herself, if not take loads of stills.

I hope the treatment gives you a lot of time with her.

all my love to you both.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Just wondering how everyones dogs are doing?
Dinky finished his course of Lomustine but unfortunately relapsed and hes was at the vet school last week.He starts his CHOP protocol again tomorrow.Main thing is hes still fighting!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just read this now....my heart goes out to you..my first Bullie buster had lymthoma sarcoma(Sp?) he was 7 we had a good 6 months from him after diagnosed...so sorry ....he was the same all his glands were up and the vet did a byopsy..i will say that Buster did not suffer as we choose the right time for him to go to the bridge...hugs and kisses to you all... make this time you have with him very special...really sorry..so young

hugs and kisses

juliex


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

dinks said:


> Hi Everyone
> Just wondering how everyones dogs are doing?
> Dinky finished his course of Lomustine but unfortunately relapsed and hes was at the vet school last week.He starts his CHOP protocol again tomorrow.Main thing is hes still fighting!


Hi there, my Sid has also had a relapse, so we have had to start treatment again. Unfortunately he has used up all his insurance money so we have had to scale down his treatment, he is on steroids and one tablet form of chemo every 3 weeks. He is fine in his self though and it has been 10/11 months since diagnosis which I know he would not have had without treatment.


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Boris started his treatment in April and is still going strong - to look at him you would never know. However, in between his treatments his glands do come up so we don't know how long we have left with him. It has been a roller coaster ride - he did get cystitus early on as a side effect of the cyclophophosomide, but I now flush him out with soup for a few days after his drugs and he has been fine ever since. He also has a reocurring eye infection that has never properly gone away since he started the chemo, but I just clean it and put drops in when it flares up. 
I don't regret this treatment for a minute- if we had done nothing he would have been long dead now, and he has had a great summer so far, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to everyone who is in the horrible position to have their beloved dog ill. I am glad to hear about the dogs that are doing well on treatment, and I am so sorry for those that haven't made it. I had my baby pts 3.5 months ago and it still hurts like crazy. He was my everything and I still feel completely lost without him. He didn't have lymphoma but some degenerative autoimmune disease. We gave him an extra 11 months with high doses of prednisone, but it did make him extremely greedy and thirsty (and yes frequent toilet breaks). The last month of his life he wasn't left alone for even one second. One of us was always home with him as we realised the end was near. The day we let him slip away he could barely stand in the morning and by the time we got to the vet, just as we got to the vet, he collapsed. He wanted more than anything to live and to the last day wagged his tail when he saw us. Such a brave determined little fighter. But the last day he couldn't fight any more, and there was nothing more we could do for him other than allow him to leave with his dignity. Our vet was amazing, and we were with my boy for the whole procedure - very peaceful.

I have swayed slightly off topic, but please keep us updated on how your goldie is doinga dn I hope she continues to cope well with treatment! I really feel for you, losing my doy at 8 yeras 10 months and 21 days feels so unfair because being a small sized mongrel he wasn't anywhere near his natural life span. But you are giving your baby all the best chances and just knwoing how much you love her is all she wants.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, I dont know much about lymphoma but did know someone on another forum who's dog had it, chemo worked for her dog and she lived quite a while after the diagnosis, she was in america tho so im not sure what chemo she had, my Goldie was diagnosed with two types of skin cancer some 3yrs ago and was only given 6mths to live, hes still here with me now! so look on the positive side if you can, its going to be hard i know, i really feel for you and your dog.
Best wishes.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all
Firstly for those who have lost their friends im sorry to hear that- I wouldnt wishthis nasty thing on anybody.
Great to hear everyones comments of how they are all doing.My boy is the same absolute looney and has no idea anything is wrong with him!He doesnt care at all!Which is good i wouldnt want to have it any other way.Dinks is doing well havingbeing diagnosed xmas eve 2007 we are coming up for two yrs since diagnosis which i never ever thought we would see.Just as well my boy is a fighter!
We have some very brave pets.
Hope everyone continues to do well.Hugs and licks from us both xx


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

I am torn to bits reading this. I can imagine how you feel as i have got a 5 month welsh springer spaniel and already I love him to bits. I will pray for Jaya and hope everything turns right for you . Have faith and hope for the best .


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry it's been so long since my last post - haven't been online much due to various reasons.

Well, the news isn't so good. Jaya hasn't eaten anything in the past 5 days, and she's been really slow, tired, and sluggish. She doesn't enjoy her walks anymore and tries to lie down and go to sleep whenever she can. She also has bloodshot eyes.

We took her to the vet yesterday and she took her temperature and said that it was high and that maybe Jaya had an infection. She basically told us that we could try and give her some antiobiotics as they could help, or make a decision.

When Jaya started chemo, she'd be down for a few days but bounce back and be the happy bouncy girl she was before, but now it's different. She's not happy in herself and even though she tries to come when you call her, she really is very tired, and I almost feel as though she's giving up the fight.

Basically, we're going to try the antibiotics for a few days, but if there's no improvement the vet said to come back to discuss what's going to be a very tough and sad decision, definitely the toughest I've ever had to make.

I love her so much and I don't want her to be upset or in pain, but I just don't know how I can deal with this. When she started the chemo the vet said we could hope for a remission time of anywhere between 6-10 months, but I'm just so unprepared for this.

It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. It is such a hard thing to do but you will know that you did all you could for her, and although it doesn't help at the time, it does in the months to come


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news hugs to you both and will keep fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww so sorry to hear this sad news, will be thinking of you whatever happens x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news, sending big hugs to you.


----------



## Lindy Lou (Jul 19, 2009)

So very, very sorry to hear your news. I just can't imagine what you're going through. 
Thinking of you.
Lindy Lou.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi - sorry to hear Java is not doing to well.

Sid got an infection while having treatment and he was in a terrible way for a couple of days, I really thought that was it. We tried anti-biotics in tablet form and they didn't do anything. He was hardly able to walk and the smell was awful, plus he had hardly any circulation in his back end. We had really given up but luckily the vet hadn't and insisted he kept him in and put a line in and gave him anti-biotics and fluids intraveniously. Well it worked thank god and we still have him for now.

I know you case it a little bit different if she is down in herself maybe she has given up and is telling you it is time. You can only go by what the vet advises. I will be thinking of you and Java.


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

Awww I am so sorry to hear that, she is beautiful.

Fingers crossed her treatment goes well. xxx


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all for the support and kind words - it really helps at a time like this. Unfortunately the antibiotics don't seem to be working so I guess my beautiful girl who has been such a fighter these past 6 months is telling me it's time. I just can't believe how much this hurts.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

savvy said:


> Thank you all for the support and kind words - it really helps at a time like this. Unfortunately the antibiotics don't seem to be working so I guess my beautiful girl who has been such a fighter these past 6 months is telling me it's time. I just can't believe how much this hurts.


I am so sorry to read this. I have this little poem which may help you in your time of need. I hope you don't mind me posting it here

If It Should Be

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep 
Then you must do what must be done 
For this, the last battle, cant be won.

You will be sad I understand 
Dont let your grief then stay your hand 
For this day, more than all the rest 
Your love and friendship stands the test.

Weve had so many happy years 
What is to come can hold no fears 
You did not want me to suffer so 
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs theyll tend 
Only stay with me until the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time, you too will see 
It is a kindness you do to me 
Although my tail its last has moved 
From pain and suffering Ive been saved.

Dont grieve that it should be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do 
Weve been so close we two these years 
Dont let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Very very sorry to hear about Jaya xx


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

That poem is moving and touching.
Jaya's appointment to be pts is at 7 today - thank you all for the support and help xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear that  I just can't imagine what pain you are going through

Thinking of you on this sad day x


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this difficult, heartbreaking day


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Really feel for you xx these last few hours are so precious xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry 

She put up a good fight and although it's a heartbreaking decision, it will be the right one.

If you need to talk we are all here xx


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh I am so so sorry to read this. I will be thinking of you tonight. You have made the right decision to save Jaya any more pain. Please come back when you are ready. Take care


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so so sorry to hear this. I really hoped she would respond to treatment!

When we had to let my boy go it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do but I know it was the right decision. I don't know if this helps, but I thought of it as making his death more peaceful and comfortable, not as killing him. The vet told us my boy would have a day left at most as his lungs had started filling up with blood, so we knew there was no hope. Sounds like you know that you have dont everything single thing you could and if at all possible try to think that Jaya is grateful that you are helping her go in the kindest possible way and that she longed for nothing in her life.

Again, I am really sorry. No words can explain how painful it is and no words can take the pain away. But I promise we are all thinking of you!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know what to say. I dread when that day comes for us.

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just to let you know I am thinking of you this morning


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for you, 5 is nothing at all, nothing we can say will make you feel any better only time will help.
Thinking of you ay this sad time, and like others, dread that day.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

I am soo sorry, thinking of you,


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much - it's been so comforting knowing that Jaya's story has touched so many. She really was such a wonderful dog x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family at this time...Jill mom to Toby died of cushings nov 07, Tre died of bladder cancer Mar 08 and Auntie to Lacey died of bone cancer Jun 08.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope you ad family are doing fine. It is very hard and I will pray for you all. Jaya's story has touched us all and we are thinking of her .take care.


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

Hi
So sorry to read about Jaya. We lost our beautiful samoyed to cancer in June and I was touched by the kind words the forum offered. We haven't replaced her yet but I visit the forum regularly and sometimes participate in threads. I found it to be helpful then and now as a link to her as I first logged on as a member when I was looking for advice. Take care of yourselves and take comfort from that poem. I was sent it and keep a copy in our doggy album.

Thinking of you...and everyone else who is grieving for their family friends.


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought I'd post an update on the forum for anyone else coming across this link whilst searching for information on dog lymphoma - that's how I stumbled across the site when my dog Boris got diagnosed back in April.

The good news is that Boris is still with us after 9 months of chemo. He's well in himself and enjoying his food and walks still, but now the chemo itself has started to make him sick - just for a couple of days afterwards and then he bounces back. It's apparently a known side affect of prolonged use of Vincristine, so now we are coming to the end of being able to keep him in remission, as it's not fair to make him really sick for a couple of days every 2 weeks.( He's had to have the chemo every 2 weeks since about June as his glands did swell up again when the treatment was every 3 weeks). He has had anti sickness injections (a drug called Cerenia) the last couple of times, so he has not actually vomited, but he clearly feels awful as he doesn't eat and just wants to go in the garden and hide under a shrub. After much deliberation I have decided to now stop the treatment. No one knows how long he has, but I'd rather have 6 weeks of him being happy, than 2 or 3 months of him being ill for a couple of days a fortnight.

Would I do it again? Anyone out there considering chemo for their dog then I would definitely go for it. I was worried that he'd be a shell and wither away, but you would n't know anything was wrong with him as he's had loads of energy, been happy and eating well. 

It has been hard work and a roller coaster ride. The steroids make him thirsty, so we haven't had an interrupted night sleep since April as he will need to go out to the toilet before morning however late we let him out at night. At the beginning the cyclophosmide tablets (sic) gave him cystitis which was not pleasant for him, so for a couple of days after these tablets (taken at 3 week intervals) we have worked to flush him out by giving him soup, and this has worked fine.

I hope this post helps someone in the future. Boris is 12 now - I never thought he's make it to Christmas, and we are just going to make the most of him, spoil him, and enjoy every day we have left.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

savvy said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. This is such a horrid time . This is really hard to come to terms with - I used to have these visions of her being an old greying grizzled dog one day and that was the way her life was supposed to be - not like this . When the vet said she's very unlikely to make it past 7, it really tore me to pieces. Her paw print has etched so deeply into our hearts that I really don't know how I can handle this.
> 
> I'm just trying to stay positive, and hope for the best possible remission we can get (as long as she is comfortable, pain-free, and happy). I know she'll let me know when she's in pain or upset .


This is so so sad. I had a similar experience with my girl.......aged 6. I remember my vet at the time mentioning a Canine Cancer Specialist based in Cambridge......apparently she is renowed in the Vet world............Unfortunately it was just too late for my girl, but sounds more positive timewise for your precious girl. Could be worth asking your vet about specialist? Sending much love & support. x


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Lisalo for the update on Boris. Like you my boy Sid has just come to the end of being able to take the treatment after 15 months in his case. He was on cyclophosmide tablets but his bladder can no longer take them so now he just takes the steroids.

Like you I do not regret the decision to have the treatment, most of the time he has been a happy, healthy boy and it has given me over an extra year with him.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Guys
I thought I had better update this and thought this was the most appropriate thread seeing as this is where I told you all about Dinkys battle.
Unfortunately I had to put Dinky to sleep 2 weeks ago as he rapidly deteriorated and was a very very sick boy.He wasnt on his chemo he had finished his treatment just 6 weeks before hand.But in the space a just a week and a half rapidly became unwell and could no longer fight.He had enough.Im absolutely devastated.He was such a big part of my life and helped me through many tough times over the last 5 years.He always had a smile on his face that no matter how awful I felt he would make me smile, he was such a brave boy and very special friend.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'm very sorry that you have lost your dog. My two year old cat died of lymphoma a month ago, so I know it is hideous, one moment they are young and fit and the next moment you are losing them. It is so sad.


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Going through this at the moment. So sorry to hear your news. My thoughts and love are with you x


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im so very sorry to read this,i recently lost my goldie at 3yrs old so i know how you must be feeling.
Think what a wonderful friend you had,and how lucky you were to have such a lovely boy for 5or6 yrs and what great times he had with you.
Think of the good times x


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

so so sorry to hear your news,

R.I.P dinky !! you take care, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear you lost Dinky.RIP little one xxx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanx everyone for your lovely replies.
Going to go and pick up his ashes tomorrow from the vet school before i drive down to manchester for a course im doing so will finally get him home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

dinks said:


> Thanx everyone for your lovely replies.
> Going to go and pick up his ashes tomorrow from the vet school before i drive down to manchester for a course im doing so will finally get him home.


So sorry to hear this.
Another tough day tomorrow


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just to say I am so sorry life is so unfair at times.Take care Suexx


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear your sad news. Your Dinks fought for a long time, such a brave boy.

My Sid is also coming near to the end, he can no longer have a treatment and his lumps are getting quite large now but he is still quite lively and eating for England!

How long in total was it from diagnosis to the end (if you don't mind me asking) and how quickly did he go down hill at the end. Every night I wake up in the middle of the night and wonder what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

dinks said:


> Thanx everyone for your lovely replies.
> Going to go and pick up his ashes tomorrow from the vet school before i drive down to manchester for a course im doing so will finally get him home.


just to say.. my thought's have been with you today!!
a very sad time for you .. take care x


----------



## Lisalo (Apr 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear the sad news. I lost Boris on the 4th Feb (I couldn't bring myself to post at the time). He went down hill very quickly in the end. I miss him so much. 
The Chemo was tough at times but as I have posted previously I don't regret it for a minute. I had 10 months with Boris (he was diagnosed last April), and for most of that time you wouldn't have known there was anything wrong with him. Only at the very end did he detoriated very quickly.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Insane said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news. Your Dinks fought for a long time, such a brave boy.
> 
> My Sid is also coming near to the end, he can no longer have a treatment and his lumps are getting quite large now but he is still quite lively and eating for England!
> 
> How long in total was it from diagnosis to the end (if you don't mind me asking) and how quickly did he go down hill at the end. Every night I wake up in the middle of the night and wonder what tomorrow will bring.


Hi Insane
Poor Sid.No i dont mind at all.From diagnosis I had him for 2yrs and almost 4 months.During that time he was on and off chemo but never once was he unhappy!He was still he happy waggy self!He went down hill quickly - within a space of a week and a half.Then the day before I lost him he was due for a check up but from me leaving him in the morning (he was at my mums) and to me coming in from work he had become unwell - my mum didnt notice but it was very subtle change - im vet nurse as well!- hes breathing was a bit laboured and i knew before i got him to my vet he was anaemic.He was admitted, put onto fluids and given painrelief to and before i left that might was a bit brighter.The plan was to take him to the vet school in the morning for his oncologist to examine him.I was given the options - im sure you all will know which ones those are - They admitted him to examine him and for an ultrasound.I wasnt being silly - i knew he was very sick - its my profession- just needed to make sure and wanted the best care for him.But I had an awful feeling when i left him at the vet school.I got a phone call an hour and a half later and i just knew something very bad had happened - you know when you just know.He had 'crashed' and they had to resusitate him - he came back -he just wasnt quite ready- he waited for me to be with him.
Now when i was on the way to the vet school i thought he had already passed away cos I told the vet i didnt want them to continue but i needed to see him- I couldnt face him going through that - Iv had to assist in resuscitate clients pets and its awful.
But I got to the vet school and she told me he was still with us but obviously we needed to put him to sleep.
God cant believe what iv just wrote- really didnt mean to post all that.Anyway thanx for listening and for everyones support.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for sharing these details. What an awful time for you and I can understand why you had to be sure it was really his time. You have fought so hard together and for so long you had to see it through to the end, never giving up on him. I am glad you were with him at the end.

It is so hard to know what to expect with Sid and when. I don't know if the lumps in his throat are going to choke him or he is just going to become very unwell in himself. 

Again thank you sharing it has been very useful to me xx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Insane
For what its worth I dont think they will choke him - the lumps are his lymph nodes its very likely hewill become unwell and you will know when its time.Iv seen many dogs with lymphoma as a nurse not just as an owner.Dogs have lymph nodes all over the body and with lymphoma these lymph nodes go up all over- under the jaw on the front of the shoulder, the groin area, the back of the knee ands also interanally to and this is what makes them uncomfortable - the lymph nodes inside the chest increase in size making it difficult for them to breath and also inside the tummy the lymph nodes in the intestines go up to,whichcan cause diarrohea.Im sorry if this is to much detail for you - I hope its not but just want to assure you that he will not choke its just the shear size that makes it difficult for them and the pain to.
All these pets are very special and its a sin for what they have to go through.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Dinks

Thanks again. Your information is really useful. My biggest worry has been the lumps on his throat so it is a comfort to know they are unlikely to choke him, as I wake up in the night worrying that this might suddenly happen. At least if he becomes unwell and off his food these are signs I will have more time to pick up on and prepare for. He is still eating everything (including raw vegetables if he can get to them) and enjoying his walks so maybe I should just enjoy the moment for now.

Sorry about me going on at such a sad time for you. I am thinking of you.xx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Not at all glad i can helpThats brilliant that he still wants to go for walks and do normal things- I think that def helps to keep a bit of normality and treat them as normal!Dinky managed to open the fridge - its a silly fridge with the fridge compartment closest to the floor!Couldnt figure out why the door kept opening by itself lol


----------



## Meandog (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi

I am afraid it is my turn now! Unfortunately we had to have Sid put to sleep last Wednesday as the lumps around his throat made it very difficult for him to breathe. This last stage came on quite quickly, this time last week I would not have imagined that he would be gone now.

Even though we have two other dogs the house is so quiet it is unbearable.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Meandog said:


> Hi
> 
> I am afraid it is my turn now! Unfortunately we had to have Sid put to sleep last Wednesday as the lumps around his throat made it very difficult for him to breathe. This last stage came on quite quickly, this time last week I would not have imagined that he would be gone now.
> 
> Even though we have two other dogs the house is so quiet it is unbearable.


Sorry if I have confused anyone, this is my post, I didn't realise the computer was still logged in under my sons user name.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Sad news


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news, I went through the same with my lovely samoyed Jasper, some years back, it still hurts to think he is no longer with us, I know you must be feeling devastated at this time, and my thoughts are with you.

Mo


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww really sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Insane
Im so very sorry .I Know its so difficult - im still not coping great.But you can now be certain he is no longer suffering and that is the kindest thing you could give him.You gave him the chance he deserved and got to spend some precious time with him which I know will never feel long enough.Big hugs to you and Sid.xx


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

Jaya would've been 7 today. I still miss her so much.

Haven't posted on here in a very long time but still want to thank you all for all the support you gave me during my hardest times.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

RIP Jaya and a hug for you,as i know what its like to miss them xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very very sorry :sad: huge hugs to you & RIP Jaya xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

savvy said:


> Jaya would've been 7 today. I still miss her so much.
> 
> Haven't posted on here in a very long time but still want to thank you all for all the support you gave me during my hardest times.


It's been almost 1 and a half years since I said goodbye Nelson (I just can't say the "d" word). Like you, I still miss him dearly, and my heart aches for him. I'll never stop missing him and I'll never stop loving him.
I wish I could give give you some support, but all I can say is that I know how hard it is...and I am so so sorry for you. I know just how much you loved Jaya and what a very special girl she was, and how much she meant to you.

The one thing I always find comfort it, is knowing that it is the ones left behind who feel the pain. Jaya and Nelson are at peace now. When he was alive, I always did everything I could to take away Nelson's hurt. And when I saw him starting to suffer towards the end it crushed me...and I am just grateful that it was in my power to let him go when he had finished fighting his very brave battle, and that he left this earth with his dignity and with all the love in the world...and now I am in tears, because I know just how much you must be hurting too. And no matter how much I try philosophise it, it just isn't fair... not so young. It's possibly easier to accept a "natural" death from old age, but when some evil illness takes away tha most precious thing to you, it's not easy to come to terms with it.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

savvy said:


> Jaya would've been 7 today. I still miss her so much.
> 
> Haven't posted on here in a very long time but still want to thank you all for all the support you gave me during my hardest times.


My Sid would have been 7 a couple of months ago. Like you I still miss him terribly - it is going to be a hard Christmas.

Have you got somewhere special to go to remember her?


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

This is one place where I feel like I can really relate to people who know what it's like to lose a very dearest family member; thank you all so much for the kind words; it breaks my heart when I see how many of you have lost your special ones and I hope you all find strength in the fact that our loved ones are free from pain and are no longer suffering. They are free.

We scattered her ashes in the park that she loved and I always remember her when I go there; we had the most amazing fun times together running around and being silly in that park. It was her favourite place and it's full of my favourite memories.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your gorgeous friend. It's nice to hear that you've scattered the ashes in your favourite shared place.


Whenever I lose a dog I think about how fantastic their life was, and how much love we shared. It makes me feel better to know how spoilt with love they were.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

So sad you lost your lovely companion at such a young age, keep those memories close best wishes xxx


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

I too lost my Newfie to lymphoma this year age 4. She would be 5 next week. Still miss her so much. Still expect to open the front door and find her behind it. Also waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs in the morning and sitting on my feet in the winter when they're cold. Little things bring back memories and sometimes I find my self crying for no reason. At the moment we would never have got her in from the snow she loved it!
But she is pain free, she fought hard.
I'm so sorry for you all having gone through it. I too found this site comforting, knowing we are all on it because of our devotion to our woofers.


----------



## savvy (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that coconut. If that is her in your avatar she was beautiful. The pain is so deep and I too find myself thinking of little things that my Jaya did and getting really upset; but I think as we love our dear dogs do much we would much rather that they weren't in pain.

I am so sorry that you had to lose her at such a young age, it is one of the hardest things to go through and all I can say is that you had beautiful memories with her and she is still there alive in your heart.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

coconut said:


> I too lost my Newfie to lymphoma this year age 4. She would be 5 next week. Still miss her so much. Still expect to open the front door and find her behind it. Also waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs in the morning and sitting on my feet in the winter when they're cold. Little things bring back memories and sometimes I find my self crying for no reason. At the moment we would never have got her in from the snow she loved it!
> But she is pain free, she fought hard.
> I'm so sorry for you all having gone through it. I too found this site comforting, knowing we are all on it because of our devotion to our woofers.


It is tragic that this condition can strike down a young dog like Jaya, but I always feel particularly sad when I read about a newfie passing at such a young age. I think of my two and how much I love them. So sorry for your loss, and yours of course Savvy. I used to have a goldie and they are amazing dogs; I would love another one.


----------

